# Looking for L4/5 coaching next summer - date and location flexible



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

George Ryals, Larry Wise, and Terry Wunderle are some of the best and I'm not sure any of them are Level 4 or 5. All three can be googled for contact info.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

George should be the closes of the 3 mentioned.He covers the most ground I would think , meaning beginning to very advanced and runs a school. - he is a "relaxed tension " shooter 
Larry is based around " true " back tension shooting
Terry is a rip the bow apart kinda guy ! 
Do a bit of research and see who might fit your style. 



Look for a solid compound coach / L3 and up /
coach finder - http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Programs/Coaching/Coach-Locator

good luck !


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> George Ryals, Larry Wise, and Terry Wunderle are some of the best and I'm not sure any of them are Level 4 or 5. All three can be googled for contact info.


I agree with Sub. These three are excellent.

Larry was the most successful archer
Terry has students with the most championships - several hundred
But I recommend George. He's been successful as an archer and I think he will eventually equal or exceed Terry on the number of successful students. 

A little research may help you decide. Both Terry and Larry have excellent books that lay out what they teach. No matter who you decide on, these books are well worth reading. George has a couple of videos and he has hundreds of posts here on AT. His username is GRIV.

I've worked personally with Larry & George and think that George is a better communicator. The people who have worked with Terry hold him in the highest regard. 

These are not the only good compound coaches available in the US. One other is Len Cardinale in New Jersey. He is a little different than the others in that he doesn't so much teach how to shoot, but how to learn to shoot. He also is a firm believer in blank bale work. 

Please let us know how your search turns out,
Allen


----------

